# Pickerel Creek Will Hold Youth Muzzleloader Deer Hunts



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

A lottery card drawing will be held for youth muzzleloader deer hunts on January 7, 8, 9 and 10, 2012 in portions of the State Wildlife Refuge on the Pickerel Creek Wildlife Area.More...

More...


----------

